# Honest Kitchen in Canada



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everybody!

We would like to get a few samples of The Honest Kitchen. We love to use dehydrated raw but the brand they sell here (NRG) is sooo expensive. We did the math test last weekend and THK is less then half (!) the price of NRG.
But...we can't get THK here and we also can't order it online. I got an email yesterday from THK and it has something to do with regulation. (Human grade is the term they use for marketing and that is a problem..) At this moment they are not allowed to sell it here but they are working on it.
Now I know that you can get it in Ontario. Is there anyone out there who uses THK there? And do you think I can get it shipped from ON.?
Anyone else has a solution? We really want to try it for our dogs. They are doing so well on dehydrated.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I use Honest Kitchen Thrive for my dogs for one meal a day and really like the results. 

I don't know the legalities, but could you maybe contact one of the larger dog food stores in Seattle, Washington that carry Honest Kitchen and place an order with them to ship it to you? I see you're in B.C. You can go to the HK website and type in any Seattle zip code and bring up lots of stores like http://www.allthebestpetcare.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am in Ontario and we _used _to be able to get Honest Kitchen here but cannot now. Since June/July 2009 it has been unavailable to the stores were I used to buy it. I was told it has something to do with paper work HK was to fill out for the border people when new regulations were put into place and HK didn't do the paperwork. 

HK was pretty expensive - almost $90 for a box of Embark and about $69 for the Thrive so I wonder how much this NRG you mention is!!!! One of the retailers I used to buy HK from sells a brand called "Adiction" which is very similar to HK. I have not tried it though.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies MyBentley and Goldilocks.
Goldilocks: I paid for a 9kg (almost 20lbs)box of NRG $245 canadian!!
And i went through them fast! Maybe it is because NRG doesn't increase in volume much?
While I was browsing for those Seattle based companies I found PetWellbeing.com. They are based in California and Vancouver.
They can ship me HonestKitchen for an $8.- flat rate. I think that is a fare deal! They charge me for 2 10lbs boxes of Embark $164.-that's a little over the price they charge you on the HK site (because of US$).
Now what i don;t get is why Petwellbeing can import it to Canada and I can't order it on the HK site??
Oh well....
Can't wait to try it on the puppers...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you get SOJOS up there? It's a dehydrated raw and one formula has the meat added. The others you add the meat. A little more cost effective than THK (at least here) and free shipping. http://www.sojos.com/


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Where in BC are you?

I sent an email to work to see what their prices are on those two, it might be possible for me to bring some out next weekend if you're on the way. Another option is 'smack' dried food, it's out of Manitoba (I think) so they might have suppliers in your area. It's about 22-25 per Kg dry but has grains in it.

The dried is going to be way more than raw for sure...

Lana


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Penny and Maggie's mom> no suppliers in this area as far as I can see. But thanks for the suggestion 

So nice of you to offer that Lana! Thank you!
I live in Kamloops. Where are you heading this weekend? 
I checked Smack and that looks interesting too. And the price is good. AND its made in Canada :curtain: I think I will order some small bags or samples if thy have them.
Thank you all!


----------

